# Ladue



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry screwed up and didn’t get details. Ladue tonight on half a creek chub off the causeway. If your gonna go take gills the bullheads won’t leave you alone if your using smaller baits.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice channel


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Some serious whiskers in that guy- the fish of course. Way to go. Had to be a fight


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catch


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Was there last Friday. I bass fish and that lake makes me crazy. I struggle for numbers all the time there. Always fish the north side. Caught one nice one off a hump, one decent one on a worm near the dam and two dinks. In eight hours. Try worms cranks senkos jigs but can never get more than a handful. I know the tournaments do well but thats not me . Used to be able to do ok near the causeway but not in recent years. Frustrating lake ...


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

maybe try fishing the South end ...a lot of giant crappie are caught South.


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking to hit LaDue Monday.....water levels ok to launch?


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

As of last Friday it's ok. What are you going for ?


----------



## Frank Zajac (Mar 24, 2016)

Bass


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Still high


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

looking to troll with a kayak at ladue. any suggestions on what cranks work there? thanx


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck try whatever very random in the summer


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Suckers eating good fat as can be must like white perch


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Causeway?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We’re they full of eggs or white perch/ shad?.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Knowing ladue white perch lol


----------



## zipty24x (Jun 17, 2020)

Went out one day last week and caught a nice 20 inch large mouth after three and half hours of no luck. Ended up with 6 fish total on the day with a decent smallie mixed in. Ladue is always a grind for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Friday, July 3rd.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I went a couple days last week during the week and had similar luck (eerily similar) as Zipty. 

Went yesterday morning and it kinda sucked. I got off the water about 830 because of how crowded it was getting..I counted 22 cars in the 44 lot when I left. Normal morning leaving there might be 10. This pandemic had everybody kayaking!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Friday, July 3rd.
> View attachment 365187


Wow.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Im 42 and fished that lake for 37 years never seen that.


----------

